# Palit GeForce GTX 570 Sonic Platinum



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2010)

NVIDIA's new GeForce GTX 570 complements the GTX 580 at more affordable price levels. It offers the same reduced power consumption as its big brother without compromising performance. Palit's GTX 570 is a custom design with a unique thermal solution and substantially increased clock speeds out of the box.

*Show full review*


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 7, 2010)

Looking at the asus and palit boards side by side the palit looks very different. Sort of barren. I know it could just be variation between cards but I can't help but think on average these palits won't overclock as well as the reference boards.


----------



## entropy13 (Dec 7, 2010)

Even if it won't overclock as well, it's already 5% ahead anyway.

Even with the "lesser" overclock, it still performed a bit better.


----------



## Over_Lord (Dec 7, 2010)

Overclocking makes it the real power guzzler


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 7, 2010)

I really like the design of the card. The two fans make it look badass IMO.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 7, 2010)

That's a pretty card.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm a tiny-weany bit disappointed. While top-line performance is good, every statistic is worse than the GTX 460.  I think I'd rather SLI the 460 than own a 570, which means it didn't meet my expectations unfortunately. It doesn't bode well for a GTX560 model


----------



## alexsubri (Dec 8, 2010)

I actually like the 570 and the 580s , now im waiting for AMD to respond


----------



## wolf (Dec 8, 2010)

Completely Bonkers said:


> I'm a tiny-weany bit disappointed. While top-line performance is good, every statistic is worse than the GTX 460.  I think I'd rather SLI the 460 than own a 570, which means it didn't meet my expectations unfortunately. It doesn't bode well for a GTX560 model



GTX560 is in all likelyhood a fully capable GF104 (GTX460) with all 384 sp's active, and higher clocks. I'd guesstimate 750-825mhz core and ~4ghz memory. this should already make it as fast or faster than a GTX470 while running cooler and quieter. I'd assume less power draw too.



alexsubri said:


> I actually like the 570 and the 580s , now im waiting for AMD to respond



Me too, I think they're "good"


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 8, 2010)

nice review w1z, great cooling but i hate this limit overclocking it should be better than reference design 
w1z did u try any voltage tweaking on this card, did the non chil chip do the job, how u got with voltage tweaking.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, when overclocked it surpassed the GTX 580, this could be a way to save some $$ and get GTX 580 performance.


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 8, 2010)

Nice review as always wizz.  Consider it dugg for ya!


----------



## Over_Lord (Dec 8, 2010)

^^ u got that right, and power consumption with OC seems at par with GTX580

But I think we shouldn't jump into final conclusions about these cards especially when HD6970 and HD6950 launch next week.


----------



## cscgo (Dec 14, 2010)

*Temps?*

Did I miss something, or were there no idle/load temps in the review?


----------

